# Kitchen cabinet options



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Big box assemble cabinets are cheap, easy to assemble, and a waste of money. A kitchen/bathroom remodel should last a long time, those cabinets won't.


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Have to agree. We redid our kitchen with 25 year old oak cabinets from my in-laws old kitchen....which went through 8 kids and still look great. Many of the new ones are particle board with a veneer on them. They look nice but the same sturdy feel is not there. 

Granted I got my cabinets for free, but IMO it is well worth the extra dough to get a quality cabinet. JustBill had it right, the cabinets should last for quite some time.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Check to see if you have a ReStore or Habitat for Humanity store nearby. The one in my town has a lot of complete kitchen cabinet sets..some cheap but most are good quality. They get these from display or model homes.


----------



## mv2rwc (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
So the big box cabinet are low in quality.

How about the RTA cabinet online they claim to have better quality than big box. Their main argument for quality is "no particule board".

Is it true?

Thanks also for the tip for Restore/Habitat for Humanity store I will check if there are some around (SF bay area).

[edit]: Our closest restore outlet is in Oakland. Worth a visit.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mv2rwc said:


> Thanks for the info.
> So the big box cabinet are low in quality.


The RTA cabinets in Home Depot are a lower end cabinet.
The Kraftsmaid cabinets they order are fine as with the other many other companies they order from.
Just realize most cabinet companies carry 3 lines of cabinet boxes.
Particle board.
1/2" plywood.
3/4" plywood.
There's about a 10% increase in cost from one level to the other. 
Unless you're very very hard on cabinets, the 1/2" version will work for you.
Ron


----------



## mv2rwc (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> The RTA cabinets in Home Depot are a lower end cabinet.
> The Kraftsmaid cabinets they order are fine as with the other many other companies they order from.
> Just realize most cabinet companies carry 3 lines of cabinet boxes.
> Particle board.
> ...


Thanks for the info (1/2" plywood is ok).

This week-end we saw different brand of cabinet: 
-Sequoia
-Kraftmaid
-Mild Continent

I am getting a quote for all those with different options.
I will post as soon as I get the quote along with the layout and cabinet details.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Basically you get what you pay for. I am just finishing the making my own kitchen cabinets out of 3/4 Birch. The thicker ply makes for straighter lines and better strenght. They tend to stand up to more abuse. I made my drawers out of maple and dovetailed the joints to give it strength as well as looks. Good quality full extension drawer slides as well as euro hinges and soft closures all add to the overall enjoyment of your cabinets. When doing work on your own home why would one consider going the cheap route. In my house I put in the best I can afford and then some. When I sit back I get the enjoyment of a quality job and knowing it will last a long time as well as adding to the value of my house. Hope I haven't strayed off topic too much....time to go back to my shop.


----------



## mv2rwc (Apr 20, 2011)

fixrite said:


> Basically you get what you pay for. I am just finishing the making my own kitchen cabinets out of 3/4 Birch. The thicker ply makes for straighter lines and better strenght. They tend to stand up to more abuse. I made my drawers out of maple and dovetailed the joints to give it strength as well as looks. Good quality full extension drawer slides as well as euro hinges and soft closures all add to the overall enjoyment of your cabinets. When doing work on your own home why would one consider going the cheap route. In my house I put in the best I can afford and then some. When I sit back I get the enjoyment of a quality job and knowing it will last a long time as well as adding to the value of my house. Hope I haven't strayed off topic too much....time to go back to my shop.


Thanks for the input. I agree with some of the logic.
So you are saying that 3/4 of inch thickness makes a significant difference vs 1/2 in.
I will take this into account when weighing different quotes.

So far I have not even considered the full custom cabinet as I think it would be too expensive for our budget.


----------



## KailaM (Apr 26, 2011)

Just make sure that you're paying for a good quality.


----------



## mv2rwc (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a first quote.

Total is around $11K for:
-cherry cabinets
-granite counter top (and installation)

This is from a local store which import cabinets from China.
I have seen the cabinet they seem fine but I am not an expert.
The cabinet box are in plywood but I am not sure how thick it is.

I will post an image later showing the design.

The kitchen is a L shape with an island.
-Island is 8'x4'
-L is 17' by 10' with double ovens (30"), 35" fridge and 30" range top.


----------

